# suluboya takımı



## FlyingBird

How do you call this in turkish? it's used in school for painting, i am not sure how you call it in english.
http://prntscr.com/3bmt2k
http://prntscr.com/3bmt68


----------



## jcpjcp

Suluboya takımı.


----------



## FlyingBird

jcpjcp said:


> Suluboya takımı.


What does it mean takım here? i know meaning of takım is team usually but not sure in this example. 
if we say *suluboya seti*, does it mean same thing?

What if we say only suluboya, does it have same meaning or it mean something else?

i know i am boring with questions, but i want to learn every detail


----------



## gkhnrsz

sulu boya takımı, sulu boya seti or only sulu boya. they're correct.


----------



## FlyingBird

gkhnrsz said:


> sulu boya takımı, sulu boya seti or only sulu boya. they're correct.


What is literal meaning of takım? what is difference between takım and set? they are used interchangeably?


----------



## gkhnrsz

there is no difference


----------

